# Some fun at the expense of the Cougs.



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

ESPN's latest bowl projections:

*Penn State vs. Texas*, FedEx BCS National Championship Game
*Alabama vs. Utah*, Allstate Sugar
*TCU vs. Oregon State* , Pioneer Las Vegas
*Brigham Young vs. Cincinnati*, San Diego County Credit Union Poinsettia


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

UW and WSU.... APPLE CUP BABY!!! Lets see who can finish with the worst record in HISTORY!!! Go Dawgs!! :?


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Willingham ready to leave at the end of this season.

Did anyone else see this ?

Washington is now 0-7 and their coach has offered to walk at the end of the season.......hey wait, didn't BYU only win by one on a controversial play?

Seems like a top 20 ranking would be a little too high for team with that type of record right ?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Whitlessham won't leave unless it's to his beloved Y. And that won't happen becasue he hates the sound of his own voice and doesn't attend firesides.

BYU won the game when the referee blocked a point-after filed goal attempt. Just imagine how the kicker felt after getting a 30 yarder blocked. Just couldn't get the trajectory right. It was such a long attempt he had to kick it low just to get it there. What a whimp. What a loser. Blame it on the refs. That's what real losers do. Call it controversial. That's what real losers do. Why don't you get over it and put your big boy pants on?

Now, if you want to rub the TCU loss in. Go ahead, the Y stunk it up!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Whitlessham won't leave unless it's to his beloved Y. And that won't happen becasue he hates the sound of his own voice and doesn't attend firesides.


Wow so much anger. :wink: :lol:


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Whitlessham won't leave unless it's to his beloved Y. And that won't happen becasue he hates the sound of his own voice and doesn't attend firesides.
> 
> BYU won the game when the referee blocked a point-after filed goal attempt. Just imagine how the kicker felt after getting a 30 yarder blocked. Just couldn't get the trajectory right. It was such a long attempt he had to kick it low just to get it there. What a whimp. What a loser. Blame it on the refs. That's what real losers do. Call it controversial. That's what real losers do. Why don't you get over it and put your big boy pants on?
> 
> Now, if you want to rub the TCU loss in. Go ahead, the Y stunk it up!


Wow, I think he is just having a little fun with you Y fans. Your right the ref didn't block the kick, not disputing that. I think he is just saying they squeaked out a win against one of the worst teams in college football is all. Take it easy :roll:


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

The Longhorns are great they have supplied the NFL with some of its greats. Ricky Williams, Cedric Benson, Vince Young. What a great institution.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

BIGBEAN said:


> The Longhorns are great they have supplied the NFL with some of its greats. Ricky Williams, Cedric Benson, Vince Young. What a great institution.


I guess they will just have to settle for wining Heismans and Championships.

Besides there are 39 active Texas alum in the NFL, while there are only 14 cougs. But with stellar examples Like John Beck I can see why you would attack the horns, has JB completed a pass yet?


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Give me a link to where you got your info. I read something only like34 active alum. Who said anything about BYU. Only you. I just think its funny how you are always bashing BYU. We get your point Texas is good, if we don't believe you,just ask anyone from Texas they will tell you. You must have some type of inferiority complex, the way you always have to bash on other teams.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/college?letter=t



BIGBEAN said:


> Who said anything about BYU.


Uhhhh, did you read the headline topic ? :roll:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Texas has 2.5 times as many players in the NFL as Utah, but they have how many more people to choose from? I guess BYU does better than Texas per million thugs. :mrgreen: 

I am looking forward to watching the Texas/Texas Tech game tomorrow, should be exciting. So should Alabama/Georgia. 8)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Texas has 2.5 times as many players in the NFL as Utah, but they have how many more people to choose from? I guess BYU does better than Texas per million thugs. :mrgreen:
> 
> I am looking forward to watching the Texas/Texas Tech game tomorrow, should be exciting. So should Alabama/Georgia. 8)


Don't you mean Florida/Georgia in Jacksonville?

Buggz, I think Bean hit it, Inferiority complex seems fairly correct, you and old 1eye should get together, a good winner is one who simply knows he is good, but what is one who must continually rub it in the faces of others? I don't get you, brother!


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Huge wrote:


> you and old 1eye should get together,


My question is who is the tail pipe? :lol:


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

You couldn't shut up the cougars before the TCU game and now all of those "true blue" fans have disappeared. Since you all had so much to say before the loss, I'm rather surprised you all came back to reality so quickly.

If I were suffering from an inferiority complex I would be attacking a team that could compete with mine.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Buggsz24 wrote:


> You couldn't shut up the cougars before the TCU game and now all of those "true blue" fans have disappeared. Since you all had so much to say before the loss, I'm rather surprised you all came back to reality so quickly.


Most of the posts on here were Cougar haters posting up smack. Then you had fans responding to your smack.

Buggsz24 wrote:


> If I were suffering from an inferiority complex I would be attacking a team that could compete with mine.


So then what are you doing constanly bad mouthing them if they pose no threat? :?


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

The funny thing about the Longhorns is they usually play everybody tough during the regular season and then choke on the big game. How many times has Texas been in a position to claim the national title and ended up the bridesmaid? They look tougher this year than most years, maybe this will be their year???? They have proven they could legitimately play for the championship, now they just need to get it done.

BYU started out the season looking pretty good, but then got full of themselves, became predictable, and forgot how to execute. They will be lucky to be playing for the conference title this year.


----------

